# KA01 or KA02 assessment from Engineers New Zealand-Structural Engineering



## REDDY8580 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi Sir,

I'm trying for Permanent Residency in NZ. All my Educational documents were assessed by NZQA and got Level 9 for my Masters in Structural engineering . What is the procedure to get a letter or approval from Engineers New Zealand for Structural Engineering to Apply for the Immigration? Since my skill set Structural engineering is in the list of absolute skill shortage in NZ and also my College "Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology, Allahabad, Uttar Pradesh, India" is as per Washington Accord for Structural engineering for the year w.e.f from 01-04-2001 (but not sure)
web Page link: National Board of Accreditation









1. If I opt for Membership for "Member" in Engineers New Zealand, will I be eligible to get the Letter or Approval from Engineers NZ, so that I can apply for EOI?

2. If I want to apply directly for the KA01 or KA02 assessment from Engineers New Zealand, what are the charges and procedure and to contact details.

Anyone faced this kind of issues please help.


----------

